# Got to sell my baby!



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

She just didnt work for me. This made me very upset to do this, It has taken me 2 weeks of it sitting in the box to face the fact that it just wasnt going to work. Never thougt I would be so upset and sick about a bow. Its just a bow right? NO, its something ive grown to love and to find that the bow you have always wanted dont work! It really sucks. Anyways just had to vent for a minute. Well Im now looking at the Bowtech Equilizer, Elite Fire, and Alpine Eclipse. Any feedback would be great about these bows. I shot the Equilizer last week and did really well with it. Thats when I picked up my other bow and about cried when I couldnt get it to do the same. 
Thanks Girls
MA

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=658625


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Why won't it work for you? not enough speed?


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Angel, you really can't go wrong with the Equalizer. :nono: The draw cycle is great on it and the speed that one can get is just amazing. 
How come your having to sell this one? 

Dee


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

JAG said:


> Why won't it work for you? not enough speed?



The way I grip I couldnt stay consistant and I wrapped it and that didnt work, and It does not have the speed I need for 3D. I really dont know all the reasons why I couldnt shoot it right. Easiest way to say it is "She just didnt fit" Just like a pair of shoes I guess, fits some and not others. I guess thats the way it goes.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

same thing happened to me..... payed lots of $$ to get an Xforce custom done and then because the DL runs longer it just wouldnt get short enough for me to shoot it....I seriously could have cried  I feel your pain!!

I have an Elite Ice and Elite Fire the speed on these bows is amazing, very hard walls the Fire is a smother draw then the Ice but both pull great, and are lightweight .......AND you can get PINK..lol...... this bow was specically designed for Shorter DL and still being able to get speed you should check out ELite then have a forum too where alot of your questions could be answered.....If you get the chance to shoot one I would recommend that you do for yourself...but if you cant, I bought both of mine with out shooting them and I really have NO regrets!!


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

That's too bad but you have to do what is right for you. I was kind of sad when I sold my first bow. I liked it but I had grip issues, too. I now shoot an Equalizer. :wink: I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> same thing happened to me..... payed lots of $$ to get an Xforce custom done and then because the DL runs longer it just wouldnt get short enough for me to shoot it....I seriously could have cried  I feel your pain!!
> 
> I have an Elite Ice and Elite Fire the speed on these bows is amazing, very hard walls the Fire is a smother draw then the Ice but both pull great, and are lightweight .......AND you can get PINK..lol...... this bow was specically designed for Shorter DL and still being able to get speed you should check out ELite then have a forum too where alot of your questions could be answered.....If you get the chance to shoot one I would recommend that you do for yourself...but if you cant, I bought both of mine with out shooting them and I really have NO regrets!!


I did draw the elite and I was acctually able to pull more weight with it than mine and the equilizer, it was very smooth. I was told that the Elite is a heavy bow? Is it really? My s4 is heavy and was told by a martin shooter that it was lighter than elite. I shot a bare bow with a rest on it so I couldnt tell. 

Thanks yall


----------



## pinklady (Jun 19, 2006)

I know it's not fun to sell what you feel like is your baby. You will find something that works for you and you can personalize it. Witchy shoots the EQ awesome! Hope it all works out and look forward to seeing you at more ASAs! Good Luck!


----------



## pop-up addict (May 17, 2005)

*i know how you feel*

Except mine was the equalizer. I tried for a year and tried real hard to shoot it but it wasnt for me. My scores went down, couldnt shoot the type groups I was used to. Now I have a hoyt katera and I LOVE it! Just thought I would tell ya bout my experience. I dont know what it was, I took the grip off and I still couldnt shoot it. Like you said, "it wasnt made for me".


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

The equalizer who be a really good bow for u.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> I did draw the elite and I was acctually able to pull more weight with it than mine and the equilizer, it was very smooth. I was told that the Elite is a heavy bow? Is it really? My s4 is heavy and was told by a martin shooter that it was lighter than elite. I shot a bare bow with a rest on it so I couldnt tell.
> 
> Thanks yall



In all fairness, Ive never shot a Martin bow but I think from what I tried to find out the S4 weighs 4#+ where as the Elite Fire weighs 3#12 ozs........it is not heavy to me and I have shoot bows that were heavy this is much lighter....I also can pull, more weight, (55+ pounds) with my Ice and Fire the draw is just so smooth and virtually no roll over or "hump" to get the valley or left off on the Fire...... the Ice has very little "hump" but lets off very nicely. After switching to the Ice my scores went up and everything just "felt" right I have not really gotten to shoot the Fire but a couploe time still waiting to get the new pink strings 

My speeds with this bow are very good too! I was shooting CX arrows ( I always forget the weight of my arrows..have to ask the hubby) and getting 273fps 24.5 DL and 55# DW...Ive switch to the Victory pink arrows these are heavier spined arrows and I have not chrono it since that but Im sure it slowed it down a few fps

If you have any other questions about Elite..... let me know.......and make sure to tell us what your final choice is


----------



## firegal (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm Sooo sorry that your bow didn't work for you! You were so excited and everyone felt your happiness. I have both the Equalizer and the Fire. They are both great. The Equalizer is faster with a bit of tweeking done to it but the fire you can pull more pounds easier. I just did my 1st 3D with the fire and I still have to get used to it but the Equalizer does great with the 3D's. I might use the fire for target and continue to use the Equalizer for 3D's. Both are extremely easy to shoot and hold. I shoot them at 45# with a 24.5 DL. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fire is the way to perfection!


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

Go with Elite you won't regret it!!:wink:


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks you guys, my local shop is going to set me up a Fire this week to try out. Ill let ya'll know what I end up with.


----------



## TomahawkPearl (Mar 14, 2008)

I just purchased an equalizer about a month ago and love it. I was nervous about the decision, I have always shot hoyt's which are great shooting bows, I feel great about my decision. I was looking for speed and still wanted foregivenss, the equalizer shoots every bit as good as the hoyts and I gained a ton of speed. Look at the equalizer, or the hoyt katera.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Martin Angel,

When did you get the S4? Did you think about shooting the Mystic? It does go down to a 24" draw length and mods will get you a 35-50# bow. It says the bow is 4.2 lbs but I will tell you, it certainly does not feel like it! I just got my 2 Mystics at that configuration and the bow is light (bare bow anyway) and shooting it is a dream. Once you start adding stuff to it, obviously it will start to gain some mass weight. It's too bad the S4 did not work out for you.  Let us know what you ultimately end up with.

~Scoobs~


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Martin Angel, I understand and I too am very picky about the feel of the bow. You owe it to yourself to check out a Triad. To me the grip of the Triad and the feel of the bow at full draw is far better than any other bow I've ever owned or shot. I've seen several S4's and like the grip but not as nice as the Triad to me, you should check it out...

good luck.
thenson


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions, its a big help. As far as getting to shoot other martins, unfortunatly we dont have a martin or rytera dealer near by, thats why I bought the S4 and had never shot one before. So now I will not buy unless I shoot it first. Lesson Learned for sure. Does anyone know anything about the Alpine bows such as the eclipse? I heard that was a really good shooting bow also.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Try the Fire..... better limbs than the equalizer... and costs less.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> Try the Fire..... better limbs than the equalizer... and costs less.


Ill be trying it out tom. night. Ill let yall know which I end up with.


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Martin Angel said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, its a big help. As far as getting to shoot other martins, unfortunatly we dont have a martin or rytera dealer near by, thats why I bought the S4 and had never shot one before. So now I will not buy unless I shoot it first. Lesson Learned for sure. Does anyone know anything about the Alpine bows such as the eclipse? I heard that was a really good shooting bow also.


Hey Angel, i'am sorry to here that your having trouble with your bow, especially since you had that bad arse paint job done on it. But unfortunately looks are not going to make that score go any higher. Now speedy is probally going to kill me for this one, but have you considered the Mathews bows. They've got a great line of bows for the ladies. My Mitzi is waiting for her new Conquest 4, at 24" draw length and 45 lbs draw weight, and with the long ATA length it'll serve her well in both 3-D and spots. They are really great shooting bows and i believe it would be worth a try. Hope you find what you're looking for and hope to see you in Augusta, GA.
Take care, Danny


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

Well did you end up buying the Fire?


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

outbacktodd said:


> Well did you end up buying the Fire?


Ok update, I just got home from shooting the fire. I also shot the equilizer again to compare. From my opinion and knowing what I like and hold better, I like the equilizer better. The fire does have a very smooth draw cycle but I like a somewhat of a valley and the fire is smooth all the way to the end until right before you hit the wall. It also creept on me a couple of times. I then shot the equilizer again, "keep in mine my bow shop guy stole the peep out of it the day before" so I was aiming thru the string and still watching the level and shot better groups, stayed more consistant and it never crept on me and I held it better. I was a little sore from going to the gym so I was a little tired. Im going to shoot them both again tomorrow and I have someone getting in a Alpine Eclipse to try in a week before I make my final decision. Ill let yall know more later. I am feeling better about myself and ability to shoot. LOL Maybe I do have a chance. Thanks everyone for your imput and options.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

Just make sure the let off on the Fire is set at 80% not 65% that will take the creep away...also if the have an Ice you might want to try that that is last years model but it has more of a valley or roll off...I really think the let off on that Fire was set at 65 % it really doesnt have creep atleast for me....glad to hear you got some confidence back the Ice did that for me after my issues with my custom pse that I couldnt shoot


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

DCH3K said:


> Just make sure the let off on the Fire is set at 80% not 65% that will take the creep away...also if the have an Ice you might want to try that that is last years model but it has more of a valley or roll off...I really think the let off on that Fire was set at 65 % it really doesnt have creep atleast for me....glad to hear you got some confidence back the Ice did that for me after my issues with my custom pse that I couldnt shoot



I asked about the let off and he told me both was set at 80% so i dont know. like I said It could have been because I was tired too. Im going to shoot them both today and see again before I make up my mind. thanks for the advice.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Great plan to try out a couple different bows a couple of different times:cheer2: GOOD LUCK!:wink:


----------



## goodgrief (Feb 15, 2007)

Hello !!!
Before you sell, send some pics to Nutsnbolts. He got me shooting my bow again with just a few simple suggestions. I had a few things wrong in my bow set up, and some form issues. Good luck !!! Jim


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

goodgrief said:


> Hello !!!
> Before you sell, send some pics to Nutsnbolts. He got me shooting my bow again with just a few simple suggestions. I had a few things wrong in my bow set up, and some form issues. Good luck !!! Jim



LeEarl set it up for me and nuts and bolts contributed to that so I know there is nothing wrong with the bow it self. Just unfortunatly like some things she and I dont click together. I sure with It did, she is a preaty bow.


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*try this martin*

sorry that you are having all that trouble ,went through the same thing with a hoy pro elite that was a tank very heavy. Try a bowtech consitution very forgiving and such a great shooter .I have an equlizer that never failed me yet shot 3-D and hunted with it can not say enough about what great bows they are and they have some really cool color combo's good luck and even better shooting. Blessings to you


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

YAY! I finally sold my bow! Dang its amazing how people want something for nothing. Now I can finally get my new bow. Still havent shot the alpine eclipse, they are suppose to be shipping one here to a local shop for me to try out but if it doesnt make it here by this weekend Im going with the Bowtech equilizer. Thanks everyone for your information and feedback.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

let us know what you get!!


----------

